# 1st Annual Tinboats.Net Labor Day weekend Tournament



## Jim

Here it is folks. The Last tournamanet of 2007 for Tinboats.Net. If things go as planned and we get more active members and the site is still up and running, I will try to do 3 of these a year. Memorial Day Weekend, 4th of July Weekend, and Labor Day Weekend. Now, back to this Tournament.

*Dates:* This Tournament is going to start Thursday August 30, 2007 at 8:00 PM and ends Monday September 3, 2007 at 8:00 PM. That gives you more than 3.5 days to catch some fish. 

*Species:* Largemouth,Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass

*Bait used:* ANYTHING GOES with this one. Use your go-to bait, use something new, makes no difference this time.

*Rules:* *Like the last time, a secret item must be included with a picture of your fish, and that item will be announced Thursday night August 30th around 8PM. This is mandatory.*

*This time we are going to try something different. No one can talk about their fish or post pictures untill Monday September 3, and all pictures must be in by 8:00 PM on Tuesday September 4. The suspence will be killing everyone...I know.

On Monday you can submit as many pictures as you want, BUT only your biggest will count.
*
I will choose the winner, and If I cant decide who's fish is the biggest, It will be cast to vote.

*Prizes:* The winner gets a super fancy plaque (LOL!) like our current reigning champ JustfishN. The winner will also receive *2* $25 dollar gift certificates. One from TackleWarehouse, and one from PCBAITS. 

*Above all I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to these Tournaments.*

The sign up deadline for this Tournament will be August 24 at 8PM. Just reply to this post if your in.

If I missed anything, or you can think of anything, PLEASE PM me.  

Good luck boys and girls! 

1, Redbug
2, G3bassman
3, Texasbasser
4, Esquired
5, RnRcircus
6, Bassboy1
7, Fishhog
8, Cjensen
9, Gamefisher
10, rdneckhntr
11, Zman
12, Icefisher15
13, MissouriBassin
14, fishnfever
15, Justfishn
16, FishinsMyLife317
17, pbw
18, shinerman77
19, Bassaddict1976
20, whj812
21, joe bag o donuts

*The Item that must be included in the picture is a Penny or small copper colored coin.*


----------



## redbug

I'm in I just hope i can get out and fish.that weekend..

Wayne


----------



## G3 Bassman

Great contest, but regarding the "Post your picture by 8:00 Monday night" thing. I, for one, may not even be home by that time. Think about the members here that travel on that weekend for camping (I for one), and may not even get home until late that evening, way after 8:00. And, I'm sure the last thing on their mind as they pull into the driveway with a camper and tired family is to jump on the computer and quickly post a picture of their caught bass. I'm sure stern looks with come from the spouse and family as they unpack everything from the weekend while you're busy posting pics. Just my thought. How about 8:00 TUESDAY night?


----------



## Jim

G3 Bassman said:


> Great contest, but regarding the "Post your picture by 8:00 Monday night" thing. I, for one, may not even be home by that time. Think about the members here that travel on that weekend for camping (I for one), and may not even get home until late that evening, way after 8:00. And, I'm sure the last thing on their mind as they pull into the driveway with a camper and tired family is to jump on the computer and quickly post a picture of their caught bass. I'm sure stern looks with come from the spouse and family as they unpack everything from the weekend while you're busy posting pics. Just my thought. How about 8:00 TUESDAY night?



I was actually going to do that but changed my mind last second (I dont know why!). 

Done deal!


----------



## texasbasser

Im in!

tb


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am in as well - but I intend to win this time - and the bass will be huge!


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> I am in as well - but I intend to win this time - and the bass will be huge!




Lets see, Because last time all I saw from you was this:


----------



## Captain Ahab

You had better just start engraving my name on the trophy now after that insult. I will now vow to fish twice as hard and I am contacting PC Baits to get some of *guaranteed, 110% super duper special* DamnPeoples lunker catching baits.


----------



## GAMEOVER

lol I dont have a camera otherwise id enter.


----------



## RnRCircus

Just in case I fish that weekend sign me up.


----------



## Jim

GAMEOVER said:


> lol I dont have a camera otherwise id enter.



No camera phone or anything like that?


----------



## bassboy1

Jim said:


> GAMEOVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol I dont have a camera otherwise id enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No camera phone or anything like that?
Click to expand...

Go to Wallyworld and get a disposable camera. When you get them developed, get them on a disk not as pictures. Then, load them onto your computer.


Hey Jim, how come spots don't count? In Allatoona, we mostly have spots, with just a few largies here and there.

The issue I see is, I may never be able to participate in these tourneys, as dad doesn't always let me out on holidays, as it is too dangerous with all the drunka$$ed s**theads driving there 40 foot Donzis at 400 bazillion mph, thinking that others will just get out of his way. On the 4th, there was a boat collision here where one boat sank, and they still haven't found it, or its occupants. Holidays seem to give people excuses to drink WAY more than they should. I don't have a problem with alcohol. But holidays are just too dangerous. 

Go ahead and sign me up, as it wont cost you anything, as you ain't sending baits out. I just *may* find a way to get out on a less dangerous lake. (not likely)

Thanks, bassboy1


----------



## Jim

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAMEOVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol I dont have a camera otherwise id enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No camera phone or anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Wallyworld and get a disposable camera. When you get them developed, get them on a disk not as pictures. Then, load them onto your computer.
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, how come spots don't count? In Allatoona, we mostly have spots, with just a few largies here and there.
> 
> The issue I see is, I may never be able to participate in these tourneys, as dad doesn't always let me out on holidays, as it is too dangerous with all the drunka$$ed s**theads driving there 40 foot Donzis at 400 bazillion mph, thinking that others will just get out of his way. On the 4th, there was a boat collision here where one boat sank, and they still haven't found it, or its occupants. Holidays seem to give people excuses to drink WAY more than they should. I don't have a problem with alcohol. But holidays are just too dangerous.
> 
> Go ahead and sign me up, as it wont cost you anything, as you ain't sending baits out. I just *may* find a way to get out on a less dangerous lake. (not likely)
> 
> Thanks, bassboy1
Click to expand...



I was not familiar with Spotted Bass, But after doing some research, I decided that they should be included in the Tournament.

https://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/sptdbass.htm

The winner from the last tournament was caught from shore. So don't worry/think you need to be on a boat. Try super early in the morning or closer to night when all the yahoos are off the water.


----------



## JustFishN

esquired said:


> I am in as well - but I intend to win this time - and the bass will be huge!



Hmmm... last tourney you were going to win too... 

you might this time....


I'm not in on this one.


----------



## fishhog

You wrote:

Rules: Like the last time, a secret item must be included with a picture of your fish, and that item will be announced Thursday night July 30th around 8PM. This is mandatory. 

is that July or August.

It dosn't matter I'm in.

Try to have something that us Canuks can get a U.S. Silver Dollar is hard to come by up here, you know what I mean.


----------



## cjensen

Count me in!


----------



## bassboy1

Jim said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No camera phone or anything like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Wallyworld and get a disposable camera. When you get them developed, get them on a disk not as pictures. Then, load them onto your computer.
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, how come spots don't count? In Allatoona, we mostly have spots, with just a few largies here and there.
> 
> The issue I see is, I may never be able to participate in these tourneys, as dad doesn't always let me out on holidays, as it is too dangerous with all the drunka$$ed s**theads driving there 40 foot Donzis at 400 bazillion mph, thinking that others will just get out of his way. On the 4th, there was a boat collision here where one boat sank, and they still haven't found it, or its occupants. Holidays seem to give people excuses to drink WAY more than they should. I don't have a problem with alcohol. But holidays are just too dangerous.
> 
> Go ahead and sign me up, as it wont cost you anything, as you ain't sending baits out. I just *may* find a way to get out on a less dangerous lake. (not likely)
> 
> Thanks, bassboy1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was not familiar with Spotted Bass, But after doing some research, I decided that they should be included in the Tournament.
> 
> https://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/sptdbass.htm
> 
> The winner from the last tournament was caught from shore. So don't worry/think you need to be on a boat. Try super early in the morning or closer to night when all the yahoos are off the water.
Click to expand...

Alright, you win on the holiday thing.  
I am glad you now allow spots in the tourneys. The were introduced in Allatoona a while back, and have taken over the largemouth it seems. There are still big mouths in this lake, but they are few and far between. According to your link, it says average spots are less than a pound. A common one here is 1 to 2 1/2 pounds, with a guide pulling up a 6 pounder last week. Wow.
He has a picture on a local Allatoona board of it. Here is a link to that thread.
https://allatoonabass.proboards76.com/index.cgi?board=picboard&action=display&thread=1184855947


----------



## Jim

That Spot is a pig. Honestly if you never mentioned it, I would of assumed it was a largemouth. LOL!


----------



## Gamefisher

> Above all I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to these Tournaments.



I love that line! I'm in.


----------



## Anonymous

I wish I could fish this one. Im going to be out of town for work again.  I need a new job.


----------



## rdneckhntr

Im in...


----------



## Jim

BRYCE said:


> I wish I could fish this one. Im going to be out of town for work again.  I need a new job.



Bummer dude! Wish you were in on it too! Next time.....


----------



## Zman

I'm in!


----------



## Icefisher15

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## MissouriBassin

I'm in!


----------



## Anonymous

What the hell I'm in... Not really sure if I will get any fishing in but just in case I do.



fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN

Looks like my plans have changed! 

I'm in


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I'm in but what's the "secret item" in the picture?


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I'm in but what's the "secret item" in the picture?



To prevent any "pre-fishing" Jimmy (aka Mr. T, aka Grand Master Jim, aka Baitmeister) will give us an item that must be included in the photo - last contest (look it up) it was a coin. Who knows what he might choose this time, a balloon, a small cat, possibly an autographed photo of the DamnPeople Boat.

Redbug will be allowed to use a live skunk in his photo - oh wait, that woudl be his catch :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

got it. thanks


----------



## pbw

Count me in.


----------



## shinerman77

Count me in also


----------



## BassAddict

Sign me up jim, I think ill tag along with shinerman77 on this one just to make sure he dont hurt himself hehehe

Edit: Also to clear up the rules a bit, do you mean we can use any kind of artifical bait or any kind of bait that we want includeing livebait?


----------



## Jim

BassAddict1976 said:


> Sign me up jim, I think ill tag along with shinerman77 on this one just to make sure he dont hurt himself hehehe
> 
> Edit: Also to clear up the rules a bit, do you mean we can use any kind of artifical bait or any kind of bait that we want includeing livebait?




Any bait goes! artificial, real, grenades, TNT, Bow and arrow LOL! 

As long as it is legal in your state, Its legal in this tourney.


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up jim, I think ill tag along with shinerman77 on this one just to make sure he dont hurt himself hehehe
> 
> Edit: Also to clear up the rules a bit, do you mean we can use any kind of artifical bait or any kind of bait that we want includeing livebait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any bait goes! artificial, real, grenades, TNT, Bow and arrow LOL!
> 
> As long as it is legal in your state, Its legal in this tourney.
Click to expand...


ON NO................ I think my boy shinerman77 got this one all wrapped up, minds well just send the trophy to him....


----------



## whj812

You can count me in. Ill have a hard time winning, fishing Norris Lake in Tennessee. Oh Well!!! 

Great Idea BTW


----------



## joe bag o donuts

I'm in I suppose! I'm hoping me and dad can take the boat out. If not, I guess this tournament will be won by a guy fishing from shore. :wink: 

We don't need a scale or anything because it'll be based on the secret item correct?


----------



## Jim

joe bag o donuts said:


> I'm in I suppose! I'm hoping me and dad can take the boat out. If not, I guess this tournament will be won by a guy fishing from shore. :wink:
> 
> We don't need a scale or anything because it'll be based on the secret item correct?



correct, a smile, a secret item and a camera LOL!


----------



## pbw

Doh, found out I'm moving to the new house. :x


----------



## bassboy1

Wait a minute!


You think moving is more important than fishing???

You need to get your priorities straight there bud.


----------



## redbug

I'm going down to Atlantic city for the weekend...
7 come 11 winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> I'm going down to Atlantic city for the weekend...
> 7 come 11 winner winner chicken dinner.



Nice, my ol stopming grounds have fun and stop in the Irish pub and have a few 4 me.


----------



## G3 Bassman

Put me in for that tourny. I will be fishing on that Friday night for sure. A bunch of us, the new "Full Moon Fishing Club", will be catfishing that night at a local lake, but I can't help but throw for some bass at the same time. Especially at night. Then I think we're heading up into the cooler air of the Sierras for some camping and trout fishing, and I know there's no bass up there.


----------



## Jim

Hello,
Remember to check back tonight around 8PM to find out what needs to be included in the picture to qualify for this tournament.


Jim


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> Hello,
> Remember to check back tonight around 8PM to find out what needs to be included in the picture to qualify for this tournament.
> 
> 
> Jim




Love the "watch this thread" e-mail or i would have forgotten all about it


----------



## Jim

Ok the mystery item that must be included in the picture is a nice shiny penny. You can be holding the bass and the penny or you can put the bass on the ground next to a penny.

Remember, I have to judge which fish is the biggest. If I can't decide, all the active participants will vote. 

*Read the rules*, have lots of fun, Catch some fish, and most importantly.....be safe. 

Happy Labor day weekend folks!  

Let the games Begin!
Jim


----------



## redbug

Oh Great!!!! Where am I gonna find a penny???
All i have is a bunch of old gold coins and paper money.. I guess I'm screwed


----------



## whj812

10-4 on the penny good buddy!!!

Hittin the lake tomorrow evening after work....man I cant wait!!!!

Got the batteries on charge now...fuel is in the tank...rods are strapped down....


Heck with it Im calling in tomorrow...LOL


----------



## dampeoples

Man, Z-man caught a nice fish today at our weekly Tx, I took a pic for him, but the shiny penny was forgotten! Maybe he'll get out later today or tomorrow 

I'm gonna add stick baits (senkos), as well as several new colors to the store in the next day or two, just in time for the winner, hopefully


----------



## bassboy1

Oh well. My weekend was shot. Got the boat ready last night, and this morning we went up to lake acworth - an electric only lake that spills over into Allatoona, the large reservoir right near here. Well, we get there, and they have all this festival stuff set up in the main park there. Okay, we can still use the ramp right? Well no. They have trucks parked halfway down the ramp. We start to untie our boat, to carry it to the water. The fellers setting up stuff there don't bother saying anything. Then, one guy who pulled in right behind us, went over and asked, and they said no boats on the lake all weekend. He came back and told us. The real annoying thing is, there is no sign, and the fellers working there didn't bother telling us, until the guy went over and asked. 
Well, we can't leave the trailer there, and there isn't any bank access any where else on the lake, so we have to go home. There is no way we are putting a boat on Allatoona on a holiday weekend. To dangerous, and even with a bigger boat, there is so much commotion, it is pointless anyway. And, Allatoona has absolutely no bank access worth fishing. The only other alternative woulda been the river below Allatoona, but we wouldn't do that without the outboard, and a generation schedule. 

I guess this means I am officially out of this tourney. Good luck to the rest of yall! Hope to see some lunkers brought in here.


----------



## Captain Ahab

dampeoples said:


> I'm gonna add stick baits (senkos), as well as several new colors to the store in the next day or two, just in time for the winner, hopefully



IT IS ABOUT TIME


----------



## dampeoples

esquired said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna add stick baits (senkos), as well as several new colors to the store in the next day or two, just in time for the winner, hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS ABOUT TIME
Click to expand...


Thank you, I added Coffee Bean just for you, sir. I forgot all about chart, bubble gum and a few others, though, need to go add those as well.


----------



## Zman

dampeoples said:


> Man, Z-man caught a nice fish today at our weekly Tx, I took a pic for him, but the shiny penny was forgotten! Maybe he'll get out later today or tomorrow



Don't worry, I remembered the penny! I wanted to get out again today but I was too exhausted.


----------



## MissouriBassin

My entry. 

Caught on a white Cavitron buzzbait at about 7 AM Friday morning


----------



## rdneckhntr

Got out today...caught 3...didnt have any size to them though and i didnt get to get any pics...we kinda forgot a camera and the phone was in the truck


----------



## Zman

Caught this one Sunday during a weekly tournament hosted by the club I fish with. Got it early on a wacky rigged custom senko, and man did it fight! Turned out to be a very trying day though.

I sprung a leak in the back of the boat, soon after I had put another fish in the livewell. I ran all the way back to the launch, taking on water. Fortunately, the bait shop at the lake had some epoxy. My boat was full of water, so I let that drain, set the epoxy and waited about 45 min. for the epoxy to dry. Finally tried to head back out and as soon as I dropped the boat in, another leak shot up like a little geyser! Unreal! I was ready to give up and let my fish go, but I checked the livewell and they were kickin. So, another package of epoxy and 40 minutes of dry time, I finally got back on the water. Didn't catch another fish all day!

Missed over 2 hours of prime time fishing, what a shame, especially since I had just found a few fish! But I stuck with it and at least kept my two fish alive. Finished 4th, out of 6. Not great but it was worth it to catch this fish, my biggest in a while. It went about 3.5, my two fish for the day went 4.4 on the club scale, (the second fish was only about 13", not really worth a picture!)

So, crazy day, also destroyed my transducer on a stump and cut the wire. Honestly, I'd do it all again tomorrow if I could!

Good luck everyone, hope all had better luck and safer trips on the water than I did!

-Z


----------



## whj812

Dang......I went out yesterday and today, and only caught 5, 12-13inch bass.3 were largemouth and 1 was a spot the other a smallie. 

Maybe next time I can produce something a little bigger to show off.


----------



## shinerman77

I had an awesome day of fishing. Got out to the lake around 8. Caught the big one on a watermelon and black flake senko with a 1/0 hook. I couldn't believe how big he was when he broke the surface. It was a great fight. Caught the middle one on one of jimmy's green pumpkin senkos. Great worms jim. And caught the little one on live shiners AKA cheater bait says bassaddict1976. It just goes to show you can catch big fish from the shore.


----------



## bassboy1

Lucky yall. You got to even wet a line. 


Hey shiner, that doesn't count. Your penny isn't shiny :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Heres my entry for the tourney






Yup thats right the ole Addict got a huge goose egg, so instead I had to bask in the glow of shinermans monster catch, which was almost as enjoyable as catching it myself. However if he catches another monster before me im cutting his line before he lands it, just so I dont have to listen to him talk smack all day!!!!


----------



## MissouriBassin

That's a hawg Shinerman! I bet that smile is still on your face!


----------



## Gamefisher

I caught 3 LM this weekend, all were very small. One was my personal smallest!


----------



## fishhog

I have no pic to post as the lake went dead on the weekend.

I contn't beleive it caught 1 About 10 inches and that is it for three 8hr days 
The weather turned cold and then no fish but jr and I had a great time anyways.

Oh well there is allways next year. 

Fishhog sr


----------



## Captain Ahab

I did not get a chance to fish as I had to work to support my bait monkey. Anyway, I seriously doubt that I woudl have gotten anything close to that Hawg- congrats on a great fish


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I went out once and all I caught was a jackfish. It would have taken a monster to beat the bass ya'll caught anyway. Nice fish


----------



## Jim

Well folks we are all done here. It is 8:02 PM and the Tournament is all done. *Congratulations to Shinerman77* for producing a monster hawg. Shinerman is now the 1st annual labor day tourney champ and has bragging rights for 1 full year. :wink: 

I want to thank all who participated and submitted pictures. 

As an added bonus, *anyone who submitted *a picture gets a consolation prize (yes even you gamefisher =D>) . So watch out for those in the mail.

I will be ordering the plaques and getting the prizes ready this coming week.


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> As an added bonus, anyone who submitted a picture gets a consolation prize



Technically speaking Jim, there was a picture in my post....... so do i qualify for the consolation prize LMAO? :lol: J/K had fun in the tourney even though I got nothin'..... when's the next one!!


----------



## shinerman77

I just want to start out by saying thank you to my understanding wife. Who gave me the kitchen pass to go fishing this weekend.  To bassaddict who with his fine fishing skills pushed all the fish in my direction. And to Jim for the senkos. Very nice baits jim. I enjoyed the tournement hope to participate in many more. :wink:


----------



## Jim

BassAddict1976 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an added bonus, anyone who submitted a picture gets a consolation prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking Jim, there was a picture in my post....... so do i qualify for the consolation prize LMAO? :lol: J/K had fun in the tourney even though I got nothin'..... when's the next one!!
Click to expand...


Nice try my good man! Next Tourney is going to be Next year Memorial Day. And I already have the prize picked out. It is going to be off the hook! Unprecedented in forum history! (at least that I have seen LMAO! \/ )


----------



## MissouriBassin

Congrats Shinerman! You deserve the win with a monster like that! =D> 

Thanks for hosting the tournament Jim!


----------



## Zman

Awesome fish and congratulations Shinerman! That thing is a beast :shock: 

Nice fish everyone and great hosting of the tourney Jim / Tinboats. These things rock, I wish we could have one every month!


----------



## pbw

Good job Shinerman77! :shock:


----------



## shinerman77

Thank you everyone. I am still amazed by that fish and can't wait to get back out there to try and catch him again.


----------



## bassboy1

Congrats. You did good with that one. Good luck on all your future tourneys too.


----------



## dampeoples

Nice fish! Let me know if there is anything special you'd like for your prize


----------



## shinerman77

Ok thanks. You got anything that will catch that kind of fish on a regular basis :lol: . lol


----------



## dampeoples

I wish! 

Lots of folks spend countless amounts of money and time searching for the magic bait, when they should spend their time learning what makes fish tick


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> I wish!
> 
> Lots of folks spend countless amounts of money and time searching for the magic bait, when they should spend their time learning what makes fish tick



Stop talking about me :shock:


----------



## shinerman77

Got the tropy today. It looks awesome. can't wait to hang it over the wall of shame.


----------



## Jim

shinerman77 said:


> Got the tropy today. It looks awesome. can't wait to hang it over the wall of shame.



PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!


----------



## shinerman77

here is a pose in front of the wall of shame.


----------



## JustFishN

Heyyyy! I have one of those!! hehe


----------



## dampeoples

I was wondering where you guys got to! Nice to see you back


----------



## JustFishN

I'm still here! Been busy with school starting (have a kindergartener now) and my son is in 8th grade......sooo been busy. But now that the first week is over things seem to have calmed down lol


----------

